# E* to D* Switchover Experience and DVR Comparison



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

OK, so, as promised (to many), here is my overall review of my experience converting from E* to D*.

*What I had*: (2) 501 PVRs, (1) 4900, (2) 20" Dish 500s, SW64, Everything Pak, NY Locals, Superstations, 2 West Coast Networks (NBC, ABC)

*What I have*: (2) HDVR2 Series II DirecTivos, (1) DRD430RGA, (1) 18" Dish, TC Plus and NY Locals, HBO and Skin-emax

*Purchase experience*:
After having done quite a bit of homework, I found my best deal at BestBuy. Got all the equipment for $840 before rebates of $200. That included a 20" dish, a 2 room package (2 receivers, 18" dish), 2 HDVR2s, a 2X4 switch (recommended by the BestBuy rep.), free installation. Did my homework and found I didn't need the 20" dish (no HDTV - not staying in this house forever) and didn't need the 2X4, so got $200 more back - stay with me, out of pocket $440 now (once I get the rebates). Went on to eBay and ordered a 2X6 switch for $50 shipped. Back up to $490.

Finally got a call 3 days later and was referred to the wrong installer (too far away, didn't accept the install). Two more days later, finally got another call and had a date ready that was my choice - 2/1. The guys came and got the job done in an hour and a half. Laughed at the 2X6 and gave me a 2X8 for free (tipped them well). The 2X6 is on eBay now&#8230;..

Sent out my rebates the day of installation, UPC copies and all.

All in all, good purchase and install experience.

*E* cancellation*:
Some delays in being bounced around to the "Cancellation department" but finally cancelled. Amazingly, we all prepay our E* bills and they WON'T prorate the rest of your month and credit you if you cancel before the end of the cycle. Totally unscrupulous. This is the first time I have really been angry at E* customer service. Make sure to cancel near the END of your billing cycle so you don't lose out on cash.

BIG thumbs down to the E* cancellation process (but it's to be expected, just not from a financial standpoint). The experience with the cancellation would keep me from ever returning or recommending E*.

*First impressions*:
Right away, I noticed better PQ on D*. E* has really slipped and you don't notice it until to do a quick side-by-side. Maybe it was only the channels I tuned to, but these are the channels I watch most&#8230;.locals, kids channels and HBOs.

PVR vs. Tivo: They each have their strengths. The HDVR2 guide is SLOW! Downloads are over the phone lines and there's no power button on the remote! Amazing&#8230;.they just want you to keep in on all the time&#8230;.there are also grumblings about privacy issues now. See http://www.ecommercetimes.com/perl/story/8482.html

There is no 30 second skip on the Tivo by default and in the new versions of the software, they got rid of the Easter Egg for it. No choice on this one. Also, the Tivo doesn't have the nifty "Manage" function from what I can see for multiple deletes/protects, etc. Also, no Caller ID popup&#8230;that was nice on the PVR.

Score the Guide speed, 30 second skip, Caller ID and Manage function for the PVR. btw - anyone who knows of Tivo workarounds to get these features, PLEASE let me know.

Now, for the Tivo strengths. The Season Pass function is GREAT! It's also smart enough not to record the same show twice if you just ask for "First Run & Repeat". The Tivo also has a much nicer graphic layout and the guide has blurbs of what you are looking at. Much more customizable for look and feel. The Tivo status bar is also nice so you can see where you are in the program at first glance. Searching is much easier (by show name, time/date) and the recording options (manual/show name) are nicer. You can also see what upcoming timeslots are going to air for your Season Pass shows&#8230;VERY nice feature.

Score Guide blurb, status bar, graphics, recording options for the Tivos. They just appear to be smarter than the 501s.

I won't even get into the single vs. dual tuner comparison. Don't EVER buy a single tuner PVR if you can avoid it.

As for the remotes, I think the bottom of the 501 remote is better, but the top of the Tivo and remote shape wins. Either way, I'm using an MX-500 Universal Learning Remote, so it doesn't matter anyway.

*Music channels*:
No comparison. D* wins that one easily. The only one I miss from E* is the Kids music channel.

*Kids programming*:
D* wins with all the E* kids channels and the ultimate&#8230; PBS Kids channel&#8230;a MUST for any parent.

*Sports*:
No comparison. D* wins with the most programming and YES Network  for NY DMA subs (my first reason for switching...now I have others).

*Customer Service*:
I've already had my calls to India for D* with the time delay. E* wins that hands down.

*PPV*:
D* has more than twice as many PPV channels as E*. Nice when it's bad weather and you don't want to head out to Blockbuster.

Now, what to do about my costs?????&#8230;.eBay my remaining E* equipment. It should fully subsidize my final outlay so I essentially will have switched for free.

Hope to sell each 501 for $200, the SW64 for $75, the 4900 for $150, the dishes for $25 each, and had 2 SW21s ($10 each)-totaling $695. May be more, may be less, but I should, at least, break even and then some. They're all already on eBay, so sorry, don't bother PMing me......

So, there you have it&#8230;I've probably forgotten a few things, but this hits the major points.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> * Amazingly, we all prepay our E* bills and they WON'T prorate the rest of your month and credit you if you cancel before the end of the cycle. Totally unscrupulous. This is the first time I have really been angry at E* customer service. Make sure to cancel near the END of your billing cycle so you don't lose out on cash. *


You mean you DIDN'T know this after being on this board this long...  

*



Downloads are over the phone lines

Click to expand...

*WRONG - if you're talking about the guide, it comes down the dish just like E*'s

*



and there's no power button on the remote!

Click to expand...

*Why do you need to turn it off??? This is NOT an E*, so you never need to... :lol: :lol: :lol:

*



Score the Guide speed, 30 second skip, Caller ID and Manage function for the PVR. btw - anyone who knows of Tivo workarounds to get these features, PLEASE let me know.

Click to expand...

*Try switching from the grid guide to the Tivo guide. It's much faster & at first I didn't think I'd like it, but now it actually makes MORE sense to use.

30 sec skip - while playing a recorded show, just press SELECT, PLAY, SELECT, 3, 0, SELECT & you're skip to tick/end button is now a 30 sec skip button.

No caller ID on any Tivo yet, sorry.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *OK, so, as promised (to many), here is my overall review of my experience converting from E* to D*.
> 
> What I had: (2) 501 PVRs, (1) 4900, (2) 20" Dish 500s, SW64, Everything Pak, NY Locals, Superstations, 2 West Coast Networks (NBC, ABC)
> ...


Welcome to D* and enjoy the Yankees..........:hi:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Rich, the SPS30S Easter egg doesn't work on the new Tivo version for Series II....tried it many times as per the various BBs.

Had no idea about the no prorating thing. Guess I never saw it in a thread.

Where is the option to switch to a Tivo guide? Help would be much appreciated.

So, why does the Tivo need to dial out every night? Software updates? It dialed out for the guide info when first set up.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No 30 second skip anymore? Oh boy...my wife would not be a happy camper if that went away.

Congrats on your switch cnsf - glad you're enjoying your new equipment. Care to try to win a 3rd HDVR2 in the survivor contest this time around?


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> Where is the option to switch to a Tivo guide? Help would be much appreciated.


Hit GUIDE to get the on-screen guide. Then DISPLAY. One of the options will be Guide Style. Select TiVo Guide. If you're used to the grid-style guide (which is all E* has), at first I'd bet you'll not like it. After awhile, you should prefer it. BTW, in that DISPLAY menu you can also set the time forward, so if you want to know what is on at 9pm, etc. that would be how to do that. But I rarely watch live tv anymore. Season Passes and Wishlists cover (almost) all the stuff I want to watch.



> So, why does the Tivo need to dial out every night? Software updates? It dialed out for the guide info when first set up.


There are several trivial TiVo functions that are still done via phone line. But all of the guide data on a combo box comes from the satellite .. it's called APG data and is streamed at a slow rate which your unit picks up.

The initial setup call likely was for software and bootstrap information.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Rich, the SPS30S Easter egg doesn't work on the new Tivo version for Series II....tried it many times as per the various BBs.
> 
> Had no idea about the no prorating thing. Guess I never saw it in a thread.
> ...


The 30 sec. skip code >> Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select << still works just fine. Keep trying. Remember that the code is a toggle, so if it works and you enter the code again it resets it. When you enter the code and hear "ding ding ding" it is entered correctly.

Also try the code >> Select, Play, Select, 9, Select << and see if the on-screen clock comes up.

To switch to the TiVo-style guide, bring up the guide and hit the small "display" button. This brings up a menu screen that allows you to change from "grid guide" to "TiVo guide".

The HDVR2 does not "dial out every night". The 3.1 software revision changed the call-outs, so now they only happen every 60 hours or so. All they do is report anonymous viewer data back to TiVo as software upgrades only happen once or twice a year.


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Note that with the HDVR2 remote, the button to pull up the guide options from the guide is the "info" button.... IIRC, the series 1 DTivos don't have that button..

Also, I have both my HDVR2s programmed with the 30 sec skip... after being a former 501 owner, I can't go without that handy button.

After having both 501 and now DTivo2, I'll never go back to E*... long live Tivo!!!!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *No 30 second skip anymore? Oh boy...my wife would not be a happy camper if that went away.
> 
> Congrats on your switch cnsf - glad you're enjoying your new equipment. Care to try to win a 3rd HDVR2 in the survivor contest this time around?  *


WAY ahead of you......

 

My wife is feeling the same way....BUT, I got my Yankees, so she'll deal....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spanishannouncetable _
> *
> 
> The 30 sec. skip code >> Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select << still works just fine. Keep trying. Remember that the code is a toggle, so if it works and you enter the code again it resets it. When you enter the code and hear "ding ding ding" it is entered correctly.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll keep trying.... I read you are supposed to do it while watching a prerecorded show. Is this correct?

Also, not so "anonymous" anymore. Check out the link I posted on the privacy issue with Tivo.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

cnsf - sorry I didn't get back on this sooner.

It actually takes a couple nights of downloads to completely update your Tivo to current levels, just like everyone says above. If the 30 sec code don't work now, wait a day or 2 until ALL the software updates are complete, then try it again & I bet it'll work.
(and YES, you must do it while watching a recorded show)

BTW, congrats on being a D-Tivo convert - you won't be sorry you did in the end.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

"The HDVR2 guide is SLOW!"

I've been saying that all along.

And once you get hooked on the DISH 30 second skip button, the TIVO skip really is kinda clunky by comparison.

I think your review was pretty accurate, overall.

If you can get over the guide speed, you'll be very happy.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dishrich _
> *cnsf - sorry I didn't get back on this sooner.
> 
> It actually takes a couple nights of downloads to completely update your Tivo to current levels, just like everyone says above. If the 30 sec code don't work now, wait a day or 2 until ALL the software updates are complete, then try it again & I bet it'll work.
> ...


OK, fixed my two big hangups thanks to all of you.

1) The SPS30S code (30 second skip) works now. Must have been the update issue. I heard 2.5 got rid of it.
2) The Tivo guide is not only faster, but it's MUCH more intuitive than the DirecTV or PVR guides.

I am 5 times happier with the conversion now. The Caller ID would be the only feature I miss at this point. Tivo is definitely a superior product to the PVR. The idea of being able to add HD space too is very attractive.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *"The HDVR2 guide is SLOW!"
> 
> I've been saying that all along.
> ...


I believe there is a pretty easy memory/cache mod for the Series I DirecTivos that appears to be easy to install and works well.

Try http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm to see if one will work with your system.

The Tivo guide seems to be much faster....and better.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Remember if you lose AC power (blackout, unplugged, etc) the 30-sec resets (defaults) to skip to end.

Also, the Now Play List is sortable via a code entry.

Remember S O R T...while in the NPL, hit Slow-zerO-Record-Thumbs up (or maybe Thumbs down, but I think it's up) and you should hear ding-ding-ding. Then you'll have the option to sort the NPL via newest (standard), oldest, or alphabetical.

Have fun!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Rich, the SPS30S Easter egg doesn't work on the new Tivo version for Series II....tried it many times as per the various BBs.*


I have the new version of the software (v 3.1) DirecTiVo, and you can get the S-P-S-30-S trick to work. You must be watching a recorded program for it to work, though. It will not work while you are watching live TV or browsing menus. Look in the underground forum at TiVoCommunity.com.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunkers _
> *"The HDVR2 guide is SLOW!"
> 
> I've been saying that all along.
> ...


The DirecTV grid guide is slow. The TiVo live guide is faster.

I use both 30 sec. skip and I don't consider it clunky. I had UltimateTV and their 30 sec skip was about the same. Some people prefer to FF through commercials though.

The phone line requirement is sort of a way for D* to force the phone connection on all subscribers, so they can track PPV. I have no qualms with it, and it's very light on the phone usage, making calls mostly when I am not home or when I am asleep.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

The phone calls that the unit makes is also for account status. The unit needs to know that you are subscibed to the TiVo service. This is left over from the days when TiVo had total control over the subsciption to D-Tivos. Also some messages & commands for Showcases are embeded in the phone calls. BTW, welcome to the Tivolution. :hi:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> I use both 30 sec. skip and I don't consider it clunky. I had UltimateTV and their 30 sec skip was about the same. Some people prefer to FF through commercials though.
> *


I meant the non-30 second skip was kind of clunky. The 30 second skip (now that it works) has made me MUCH happier. Must have been a version update issue as mentioned in the thread.

I must say now....Tivo ROCKS in comaprison to the 501. For $199 after rebate nonetheless.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Old Wizard _
> *The phone calls that the unit makes is also for account status. The unit needs to know that you are subscibed to the TiVo service. This is left over from the days when TiVo had total control over the subsciption to D-Tivos. Also some messages & commands for Showcases are embeded in the phone calls. BTW, welcome to the Tivolution. :hi: *


Uhhhh not anymore. The account is tied to the access card, which is why you need a P4. DirecTV now activates and controls the service, not TiVo. The phone line connection is left so that the unit can ping TiVo for software updates, and send out anonymous viewer stats.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> The phone line connection is left so that the unit can ping TiVo for software updates, and send out anonymous viewer stats. *


Again, not so anonymous anymore. PRetty scary actually. See the article link in my review posting.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Does the HDVR2 *have*to be connected to a phone line?


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Another question. The PVR721 has component video out and optical audio. Does the DirecTivo box have those outputs?
Is the difference between S-Video and component video no big deal for satellite broadcasts?

Is there an easy way to upgrade the drive in the DirecTivo since it only records 35 hrs- and that is what they advertise, meaning if you record on best quality, it'll be much lower.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Don't see Component video, but there is an optical out. I also find that D* has many more DD 5.1 broadcasts, including some ABC shows.

Tivo can accept 2 drives with some tweaking. Doesn't appear to be too complicated from what I've read. The SAs have lower quality but the DirecTivo has no quality adjustment, just gets the MPEG2 stream from what I can see.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Don't see Component video, but there is an optical out. I also find that D* has many more DD 5.1 broadcasts, including some ABC shows.
> 
> Tivo can accept 2 drives with some tweaking. Doesn't appear to be too complicated from what I've read. The SAs have lower quality but the DirecTivo has no quality adjustment, just gets the MPEG2 stream from what I can see. *


Thanks.
So this is from the DirecTv site :

" DIRECTV [DirecTivo] offers up to 35 hours of digital recording* without videotape... "

At the bottom it mentions that the recording time will vary depening on the type of show being recorded. What's that all about?

Hmmm, I wonder if the non component will make a big deal.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Halfsek _
> *Another question. The PVR721 has component video out and optical audio. Does the DirecTivo box have those outputs?
> Is the difference between S-Video and component video no big deal for satellite broadcasts?
> 
> Is there an easy way to upgrade the drive in the DirecTivo since it only records 35 hrs- and that is what they advertise, meaning if you record on best quality, it'll be much lower. *


When did the 721 get component video outputs?

The DirecTivo has audio optical out, and there is no quality setting. Everything is recorded directly off the bitstream from Directv.

Here is a picture of the back of the 721. No component video outputs that I can see. It has COMPOSITE video, but not component. They aren't the same. Component video jacks are green, blue, and red:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Halfsek _
> *
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


All PVR's are advertised as "up to XX hours." Even the beloved 721 says "up to 90 hours." It is right on the website: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/technology/receivers/dishpvr721/index.shtml It all depends on the quality of the original source. A PPV movie with DD will take up more room than a sitcom off TVLand.

Again, no PVR's on the market today have COMPONENT video, but COMPOSITE video. The video output has nothing to do with the quality of the signal coming in.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Ha! Funny, here I am thinking it was component the whole time.
Cool, that makes life a little better. 

It's been a while since I installed it and I always remembered it having component.

Now I'll have to check it when I get home. 

This is looking good though. I really do enjoy the 721, but little by little I'm missing my Tivo more and more.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Why would a DBS or VCR need component (Y Pr/Cr PB/Cb) output anyways? However, the best output is S-Video, followed by composite.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

The "up to" 35 hrs doesn't apply when you are using Tivo for the satellite. You can't choose the video quality. That is SA only.

I don't understand why they don't have the digital video out on these units by now.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *The "up to" 35 hrs doesn't apply when you are using Tivo for the satellite. You can't choose the video quality. That is SA only.
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have the digital video out on these units by now. *


Well, the up to 35 hours does apply, but you are correct by saying the end user can not choose the video quality. Directv effectively chooses the video quality. Some programs require more bandwidth, which would result in a bigger file size for a given amount of time.

Also, DirecTV varys the amount of bandwidth available to different programs. For instance, when I used to get ESPN Full Court, some of those games would practically look like impressionist paintings the video quality was so low. If DirecTV limits the bandwidth of a program they don't consider a 'high priority,' that would result in a smaller file for a given amount of time.

So any particular one hour program may take up more or less space than the average. Therefore the storage space of the unit is variable, up to about 35 hours.

They don't have digital video out because the quality of the video isn't worth it. It's unlikely you would gain any improvement over S-video.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> *
> 
> Well, the up to 35 hours does apply, but you are correct by saying the end user can not choose the video quality. Directv effectively chooses the video quality. Some programs require more bandwidth, which would result in a bigger file size for a given amount of time.
> ...


It's the same with any DBS provider - DirecTV, Dish, Bell ExpressVu, StarChoice.

Digital video out is available on select HDTV receivers on DISH, and DirecTv will be bringing out digital outs soom.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The following SD Directv receivers already have component video outputs:

RCA DRD485RG

Samsung SIR-75

Here is a picture of the back of the Samsung:


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Why would a DBS or VCR need component (Y Pr/Cr PB/Cb) output anyways? However, the best output is S-Video, followed by composite. *


Whoa. Unless I'm totally confused, component is better since it splits the video signal into the three cables- allowing for a much cleaner video imaeg; which is why HDTV's require it.

I'm pretty sure, in order of best to worst it's

Component
S-Video
Composite


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Standard Def DBS and most certianly VHS will see little benefit from interlaced component. As Karl pointed out, there are two standard def D* IRDs that have component out, the RCA 485 and the Samsung S75, but I'm sure the improvement in PQ over svideo is marginal. You'll get improved color seperation, but nothing will help the digital artifacts.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

That article on Tivo and privacy is almost 2 years old, and not accurate in many ways. Plus, all it takes is one toll-free call to opt-out of the anonymous data gathering.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrettStah _
> *That article on Tivo and privacy is almost 2 years old, and not accurate in many ways. Plus, all it takes is one toll-free call to opt-out of the anonymous data gathering. *


Where do you call? The regular customer service #?


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Good question! 

Now that DirecTV is directly responsible for the DVR/Tivo service, I'd guess that you should call DirecTV, and when you mention that you have a DirecTivo and what you're calling for, they'll probably transfer you to their "TiVo specialists".


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

OK, so now having used the Tivos for amonth and a half now, I have more feedback.

1) The Tivo appears to be slower than the Dish PVRs. I miss the "manage" function for my 40 hour unit but don't need it for my other 40 hour that I upgraded to 144 hours.

2) The ability to upgrade is excellent, just like the old DishPlayers. Makes your investment last longer.

3) Looking forward to the use of the USB ports on the HDVR2s...ethernet, wireless keyboard, etc.

4) The guide on the DishPVR is not as pretty, but I think it was much better. Sometimes, less is more.

5) Searching was easier on the DishPVR.

6) WishLists are nice, but the best feature is being able to limit the number of a particular program (e.g. 3 episodes of Friends, 2 of Dragon Tales, etc.)

7) No interactive channels on the Tivo like the standard D* receivers (weather, news)

8) When reshuffling Tivo priorities (which can't be done on DishPVR), it takes FOREVER!!!!

9) When you enable the 30 second skip easter egg, going to the end or beginning of a show is really annoying. You don't have the option to "Start Over" like on the Dish PVR

10) Tivo showcases are useles and don't work most of the time

Overall, I still like the Tivo more than the DishPVR, BUT if Tivo were to tweak these deficiencies, it would be outstandingly better.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> * 9) When you enable the 30 second skip easter egg, going to the end or beginning of a show is really annoying. You don't have the option to "Start Over" like on the Dish PVR *


I totally agree on this, but did you know you can STILL skip to tick/end EVEN with the 30sec skip? Just hit FF once, then while it's FF, the skip button reverts back to "skip to tick" again, which at least is easier than FF/REW. When you release FF, the button goes back to 30sec skip.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dishrich _
> *
> 
> I totally agree on this, but did you know you can STILL skip to tick/end EVEN with the 30sec skip? Just hit FF once, then while it's FF, the skip button reverts back to "skip to tick" again, which at least is easier than FF/REW. When you release FF, the button goes back to 30sec skip. *


Ah....any more easter eggs that are useful on a daily basis?

Thank you!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If you want Caller ID on your TiVo use this....

http://www.sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *If you want Caller ID on your TiVo use this....
> 
> http://www.sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/ *


Yeah, but the Tivo needs to be network enabled. Would have been nicer if it were a Tivo standalone app as it already has a phone line input......not one of the MFS or Kazymyr's tools...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dishrich _
> *
> 
> I totally agree on this, but did you know you can STILL skip to tick/end EVEN with the 30sec skip? Just hit FF once, then while it's FF, the skip button reverts back to "skip to tick" again, which at least is easier than FF/REW. When you release FF, the button goes back to 30sec skip. *


Rich, you ARE da man!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So on Tivo you have to keep the button pressed down to have it continue to go forward then when you let go it quits going forward? That seems nice in a way.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *So on Tivo you have to keep the button pressed down to have it continue to go forward then when you let go it quits going forward? That seems nice in a way. *


Nope. If you press FF then release, it still FF's. To stop it you have to press play. Pressing FF multiple times cycles through the speeds.


----------

